# FireFly - a racehorse



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I closed my eyes as the horse moved around the turn. I loved this so much. I loved the wind in my face, the ground flashing past as the horses long legs thundered along. But most of all, I loved the sense of freedom. I opened my eyes and loosened the reins. My mount responded by quickening her already fast pace, until the trees flashing past were just blurs. I smiled as we flew past other horses. This horse was going to be a champion; there was no doubt about that. I stood in my stirrups and pulled on the reins. The horse tossed her head, wanting to keep running. I laughed, and pulled a little harder. She tossed her head again, but slowed to a canter, then to a slow trot. I patted her. “I know you love running big girl, that’s why you’re going to be a great racer.” I told her quietly. I walked her off the track, stopping next to our trainer, who smiled. “Each time I think you two cant possible do any better, you always do.” He said, patting the sweating mare. I laughed, dismounted, and gave the reins to the horses groom. I promised I’d be back the next day, then went over to meet my boyfriend. I found him standing by the rail with his eyes closed. I touched his arm. “You okay?” I asked softly. He sighed, opened his eyes and wrapped his arms around me. “You have no idea how scary it is for me, watching you gallop like that.” I smiled at that. I touched his cheek softly and replied, “Don’t worry about me; you know I’m actually a lot safer on horseback than I am on my own two feet.” He laughed. “No arguments there.” He said, smiling. He then took my hand and we walked to my car. He slipped into the driver’s seat before I could protest. I sighed, but climbed into the passenger seat. As he pulled away from the stable, I did what I always did: I turned in my seat for a last look at the beautiful galloping racehorses.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Its not done yet...


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

This will be exciting to read =) Sounds fun so far.


----------

